# a mousey novice!



## pawprint_heart (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi everyone  I've never owned mice before but I'm set on getting some in the near future! I thought I would join a forum first to learn more since I know pretty much nothing... so here I am  I've currently got a furry family consisting of: a syrian hamster named Holly, two female guinea pigs called Florence and Poppy, two male guinea pigs called Casey and Valentino and a bunny called Bella.
As you can tell I'm a huuuuge animal lover <3 So any mice advice would be fab


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A warm welcome to FMB, pawprint_heart.

:welcome1

Where are you from?


----------



## pawprint_heart (Jan 3, 2011)

I live in Bolton which is in Greater Manchester  Looking forward to getting meeces very much although I'm not sure where to get them from ....


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hi


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

hello :gwavebw


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello and welcome x


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome, good for you for researching mice first - it means you'll be fully prepared when embarking on your mouse journey  be careful though, its addictive.

I've got piggies too, would love to see some pictures of them


----------

